# Will a GSP make a dove dog???



## DawgDr. (Aug 17, 2010)

My wife is a Vet and someone brought in a GSP that needed a her rear leg amputated. She is 10 months old and gets along fine on 3 legs.  My wife knew I was looking for a bird dog for dove hunting, but I have never seen a GSP in a dove field, however I see a few pics on GON with duck in mouth. Would a GSP make a decent dove dog? Not looking for an award winner here, but a pet that can find and bring back a dove would be perfect. I also have a two year old girl so family dog is also a must. Thanks for any input!


----------



## maker4life (Aug 17, 2010)

They're fine retrievers but it'll take a good bit of training to steady it . They want to go and constantly be looking for birds but with enough training you can convince them to sit and wait for you to shoot one . But they'd sure rather be running around pointing them and then waiting on you to shoot it .


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 17, 2010)

I take mine every time I go.  Like Joey said though, she is wanting to go so bad, that it can get aggravating listening to her wimper.  But, with her there, I find atleast 95% of what I shoot.


----------



## bocephus1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'am thinking of taking my weiner dog dove hunting this year, she love's to retrieve them.so I think a gsp could do it.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Aug 18, 2010)

I use mine for duck hunting and quail if he can sit in a duck blind ,you could train yours to sit by a dove stool as well, good luck


----------



## DawgDr. (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for all the help,  I guess I will give her a shot.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to have aGSP that was all about some birds, she was an excellent quail dog and before she was stolen she spent 2 years with me on the dove field and did great, they do love to be be wide open though, GSP have 2 speeds stop and all out


----------



## gtrman (Nov 12, 2010)

I have one, he is FF'd as any I have ever seen...no whimpering, whining, or breaking.  Never was tolerated.  About to finish up his HR title tomorrow at NGAHRC...hopefully!  Birdy as can be, I will be running him in TX on ducks in the morning, quail in the afternoon, and he has already found 3 deer for folks.  He is a year old, btw...so, yes, they are extremely versatile, esp. with the right lines.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 13, 2010)

Absolutely!! I know a man whose GSP is a good duck dog, who will sit in the blind all day waiting for a duck to retrieve, and who goes dove hunting too, with the same reaction, will stay put and wait to retrieve. 

He also hunts quail. A picture of versatility of the breed!  If you want to contact him for ideas, training help, what he has done with his dog to get this good work, just pm me!

Julia



DawgDr. said:


> My wife is a Vet and someone brought in a GSP that needed a her rear leg amputated. She is 10 months old and gets along fine on 3 legs. My wife knew I was looking for a bird dog for dove hunting, but I have never seen a GSP in a dove field, however I see a few pics on GON with duck in mouth. Would a GSP make a decent dove dog? Not looking for an award winner here, but a pet that can find and bring back a dove would be perfect. I also have a two year old girl so family dog is also a must. Thanks for any input!


----------

